# Ooops!



## Andy (Dec 30, 2009)

YouTube - happy new year santa funny story last chrismas


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 30, 2009)

And that, ladies and gents, is why we eat pork chops and pigs don't eat people chops...


----------



## unionmary (Jan 2, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> And that, ladies and gents, is why we eat pork chops and pigs don't eat people chops...



hilarious


----------

